# 55 Watt HID installed



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out the difference from 35 watt to 55 watt HID's.

My old fogs were Sylvania high beams

Now my 55 watts are low beam and fogs.

These things are so bright it's like day time!!!

The passenger low beam's bulb is bad and I have another one on the way.


----------

